# Saber Vs Claire



## Ork (Nov 3, 2008)

CLAIRE





VERSUS  


SABER




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saber versus Claire, Saber has all feats from the various fate frnchises, Ataraxia, stay night, Zero, etc.


Claire has all feats from the manga.
 The anime was so crap I consider it non canon. 
Who takes this?  Battle occurs on the Mountain claire is standing on in the picture.  For the sake of argument, Claire can read Mana as its a similar form of energy to Youki.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2008)

Saber in a bloody and gruesome Stomp


----------



## Ork (Nov 3, 2008)

Eh, I'm not so sure, I put them up as a fight because I think they have comparable abilities. Sabres are more metaphorical, conceptual abilities rather than brute force, whereas claire is all about the brute force and speed, and lots of it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 3, 2008)

What? That made no-sence at all.

Saber moves at mach 3 speeds. And her Excalibur would absolutely destroy Claire


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 4, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> What? That made no-sence at all.
> 
> Saber moves at mach 3 speeds. And her Excalibur would absolutely destroy Claire



Ditto. Claire has a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2008)

Its Mach 4 if I recall, anyways its a stomp, go go Mrs Pendragon.


----------



## Ork (Nov 4, 2008)

And whats Claire's exact speed? Saying that one person can move at "This speed" and therefore wins, is a flawed argument, We all know that claire move's insanely fast what we need is more "Saber wins because of this, and claire Loses because of this" Rather than "LOL SABER WINS CUZ I SAY SO"


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok Excalibur can blast a city block with easy, Avalon make her inmune to all attacks up to the 6 dimension.


----------



## lambda (Nov 4, 2008)

Saber wins because I say so.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 4, 2008)

Saber wins cuz she's more awesome.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sure Saber wins based on hearsay...


Xelloss said:


> Ok Excalibur can blast a city block with easy, Avalon make her inmune to all attacks up to the 6 dimension.


But what the hell does that mean?


----------



## Grask (Nov 4, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> But what the hell does that mean?



Avalon is an absolute protection. It's so powerful that it shuts in the user in some kind of movable pocket dimension thus completely protecting the user.

Or as the Status page in F/SN says: "By producing the sheath and moving oneself into the land of the fairies, it shuts out all physical interactions."


----------



## Ork (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, I read that it was a metaphorical Fortress, in that it conveyed the protection of the Isle of Avalon upon the user. But how does being immune to attacks win the fight?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 4, 2008)

Where did you get info on her speed?


----------



## Fenix (Nov 4, 2008)

Saber wins with Avalon

Otherwise, I can see Claire winning. I'm pretty down on F/S servants -_-


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 4, 2008)

Crimson King said:


> Where did you get info on her speed?


^What he said.

I've seen alot of people saying that they move at mach-speeds but i've never seen a source.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Go to the respect thread.

Think of Avalon as complete invulnerability. There's nothing Claire can do, to hurt her at all. And Saber can just hack away


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 4, 2008)

Absence said:


> But how does being immune to attacks win the fight?



...........

Really?

Does someone have to spell it out for you?

Oh wait...


~Avant~ said:


> Go to the respect thread.
> 
> Think of Avalon as complete invulnerability. There's nothing Claire can do, to hurt her at all. And Saber can just hack away


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously Absence, learn the definition to some of the words you use.

I seriously doubt you know what "metaphorical fortress" entails.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 4, 2008)

Sabre wins this on all accounts.

Most of there evidence comes from fate Zero, where Gilgamesh faught against Lancelot using a F15-Eagle, that backed up with striking 200 blows in less than 3 seconds.


----------



## Ork (Nov 4, 2008)

Its an item that conveys the protection of a fortress upon saber, without there being a physical fortress present. Enhancing her armour.
It means her armour, or her aura, or whatever, has defense equal to a fortress.

Duh?
Try actually posting in the thread rather than trolling.

I've seen avalon used twice, both times it was good for one prolonged attack, and it was dropped when saber attacked.
How does that win you the fight? 

And please, show evidence of saber moving at mach4.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 4, 2008)

Rice Ball said:


> Sabre wins this on all accounts.
> 
> Most of there evidence comes from fate Zero, where Gilgamesh faught against Lancelot using a F15-Eagle, that backed up with striking 200 blows in less than 3 seconds.


As much as i would like to check that respect-thread out, how much spoilers from Ataraxia and Zero does it contain?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Absence said:


> Its an item that conveys the protection of a fortress upon saber, without there being a physical fortress present. Enhancing her armour.
> It means her armour, or her aura, or whatever, has defense equal to a fortress.
> 
> Duh?
> ...




Whatever. 

You've yet to prove anything that would suggest that Clare has any chance at winning this.

If you want proof go tha muthafuckin respect thread


----------



## Ork (Nov 4, 2008)

And you have yet to say anything sensible at all.

Saber has the Ultimate defense, and good offense, but she can't use both at once, claire has a partially awakened form that allows her to move at extreme speeds, and 6 swords that can act independantly of one another for blocking.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Avalon = Ultimate Defense
Excalibur = Awesome Offense

And she has quantifiable speeds.

All you've said is Clare moves fast and has a sword.

Wtf are you talking about.

/thread

Bitch ass punk


----------



## lambda (Nov 4, 2008)

Saber doesn't even need Avalon as mundane physical attacks can't do to shit to Servants. 

In terms of speed: Lancer and Archer traded hundreds of blows in seconds while holding back, True Assassin throws his dirks as fast as bullets and failed to hit anyone despite throwing them four at a time. Saber is on a completely different level, and she herself moved at mach 13 in F/HA.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> As much as i would like to check that respect-thread out, how much spoilers from Ataraxia and Zero does it contain?



Theres quite a few as some of the silly high end feats are in Zero and Atraxia


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2008)

If I recall, Archer fire a hurling (correct me as my memory its fuzzy), and the distance and time to hit the target was mach 4, and yet saber manage to get on the way and block the attack, the pegasus of Rider its Mach 2 and saber was dodging it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 4, 2008)

Proof that Bellerophon was Mk2 please


----------



## Xelloss (Nov 4, 2008)

I dont have my fate at hand, by the way I trust you know Mirror moon finish translating all fate this 1 of november, so I had to reinstall all the game ^^

At least I recall from the top of my head Bellerophon (thats the sandle not the pegasus), leave sonic booms.


----------



## Ork (Nov 4, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Avalon = Ultimate Defense
> Excalibur = Awesome Offense
> 
> And she has quantifiable speeds.
> ...



Wow, you really are good at useless posts.
Go away.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 4, 2008)

Xelloss said:


> At least I recall from the top of my head Bellerophon (thats the sandle not the pegasus), leave sonic booms.



Thats why i asked you for proof, theres none in fate as i recently went through it to prep a system save for HF, but ran out of time.


----------

